# Finally...morrels



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

It's been on the cold side here, like snowing several times this past week, but my wife and I found a few this afternoon. But they are tiny. My hope is they grow overnight as most of them are about 1/2" in diameter. Anyone else having any luck?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I've actually never seen one around here. To busy this time of year with calving and springs work to get much time to go looking. By the time I get down to the hills to fence I'm pretty sure the morel season is over. A local online outdoors forum has alot of posts most years of people finding them, haven't seen any posts yet this year.

They're supposed to be pretty tasty aren't they?


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

They are tasty, but we don't see them until late May.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

These were early season 'rooms back in March.....with a mess of ramps.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Now the high elevation fat bottomed blondes are showing up....



















Regards, Mike


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, those look incredible. I've spent a lot of time looking over the years but never had success like that.

What do you consider high elevation? That one I showed was around 2300'. The odd thing was there were about a dozen and a half in maybe a 2000 square foot patch that ranged from nearly black to very light blondes. Most were tiny though. I left them overnight hoping they mature. That has never worked out in the past, usually results in insect and whitetail damage.

Tons of ramps out there though.

Ihcman, they're really not that good. If you find any don't bother firing up the skillet, just send em to me!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You were close SVF.....above 2500' with warm afternoon temps but very cool mornings. If you can find some dead locust trees it is almost a slam dunk that MM's will be there. Mark them on your gps and you can return year after year.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Slice them up and sautée in hot olive oil with a chunk of butter reduce heat and add white wine and then turn the heat back up to work off the wine. Cover a nice ribeye, Tbone, or NY Strip in them.....fit to be tied!

Regards, Mike


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Something I've never tried but would love to.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Let me know when its ready Mike and I will try and make it over for supper.


----------

